# Way to keep others off your PC



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm on a shared Wifi right now. Occaisionally, I have a pop-up that computer #--- is on my computer, or trying to be. I always turn off the Wifi & shut down my computer. Is there anything else I can do? I have a firewall, security program & Malwarebytes.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

If it's your modem/router and a shared network and all participants are known and trusted, ok.

If it's a public wi-fi system or open wi-fi system, keep it simple by using internet viewing only. Don't go to your banks, broker accounts etc, anywhere where you log in with an account, a user name and a password. They can be hacked.

If some one is actually 'on' your computer, you've been hacked and need to get the bad stuff off. Worst is a program that records your keystrokes and then calls 'home' to the bad guys with a file of your entire session including any log in names and passwords.


----------



## tekmonkey (Dec 24, 2015)

Can you post a screenshot? This sounds like something to just ignore. I wouldn't bother turning off the wi-fi and shutting down.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

diyorpay said:


> If some one is actually 'on' your computer, you've been hacked and need to get the bad stuff off. Worst is a program that records your keystrokes and then calls 'home' to the bad guys with a file of your entire session including any log in names and passwords.



Yikes. That's what I'm afraid of. I don't do banking, etc., on the Internet. No juicy stuff. It's an Extended Stay Hotel, probably full of creepy people. I'm just hoping that by turning it off, I can stop it. The only good thing is that my name is extremely common and I'm hard to find even with a city. I just hope that my Security would alert me. The worst they could do probably is write in my name. There was someone doing that to a member. But, that's a different issue, I think.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tekmonkey - I'm too shocked at the time and trying to turn off the Wifi to get a screenshot. It is probably from my Security.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I stayed in a long term hotel not too long ago. They had cat5 jacks under the desk in each room. I ran a cat5 cable ( provided by front desk) from the jack to my own router. My broadcast of my own wi-fi on my own named 'network' with a strong password protected me with another layer of security. No problem with email on phones, tablets, wifi carded computers.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm in the country. Pretty rundown place, but at least I'm not draining my bank acct, &they leave you alone. No amenities as you mention. I still have the router, though from my last house.
The worst was when the video camera came on!  Now covered.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Use Firefox as your browser and get AdBlock PLus and NoScript addons from their site. Blocks scripts and pop ups.

Google Chrome with AdBlock Plus works OK and still allows JavaScript which sometimes you need.

I recommend McAfee Total Protection. Neighbor had the same pop ups redirecting nonsense the other day. They hacked into the Royal Bank web page and every link went to that hard to stop redirecting site. Scared the heck out of her as it says you have a virus and need to call a 1-800 # and they will help you. Had to go CtrlAltDel to shut it down. Then I did a complete scan of her computer ( took a hour) and it found 3 suspicous programs they sneaked in but no viruses ( thank God). It then quarantined the programs.


----------



## andrewjs18 (Dec 14, 2011)

tunnel your traffic through a VPN service if you're on public wifi so your traffic is encrypted and you're less susceptible to being hacked.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

It's probably Homegroup on windows you can disable that


----------

